
Machine Learning: Are you satisfied with your taxonomies and training sets? - AndrewVasserman
Our startup designed a new way to build high-quality and industry-specific taxonomies and training sets, in a fraction of the time and cost of the traditional machine learning approaches.<p>We talked to a number of data scientists and they all said that that is a real pain point; but we want to figure out if it&#x27;s a headache that companies are willing to ignore or a migraine that companies are willing to pay for.<p>Do us a favor, if your company is spending time and money on building taxonomies and&#x2F;or uses training sets to train your machine learning systems, write us a quick comment and tell us about your pain point and if you would consider paying for a better solution. We would love to know why you would or wouldn&#x27;t want a new solution.<p>I was told that hacker news is almost as helpful as the YC network itself, I hope you guys will help us discover the need and upvote this post. Thank you in advance!
======
PaulHoule
Tell us about your approach.

